# Pulling baby teeth???



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny is five month and has lost a few baby teeth and his canine teeth are in, but tonight at obedience class tonight the trainer said his baby teeth will need to be pulled out because the canine teeth did not push them out. Is this common? Has anyone ever had to have their pups baby teeth pulled?


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never experienced this problem but have heard of it and it is around the 5 month age it would be noticed. From what I have heard, if the baby canines are retained it can interfere with the bite and the new canines can grow into the roof of the mouth.


----------



## harborsitejrt (Sep 15, 2009)

My new shepherd is my first large breed dog in quite a while. I have never had any problems with the big guys loosing their teeth, but small dogs quite often need theirs pulled to make sure a bite is good. Even though, if you pull too fast or too many you screw their bite up regardless. 
Murph's teeth came in slowly for me. It took him a quite a while to loose his baby teeth even though I could see adult teeth as well. He has a beautiful bite. 
Give your pup some good chews. Everyone has their own opinion on this as well. LARGE marrow bones are my choice.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have NEVER had a dog that needed it's baby teeth pulled. So No it isn't common for them to need them pulled. My youngest didn't loose her last baby canine tooth until the day she turned 6 months old. But she DID loose all of her baby teeth on her own! For a while she had 8 canine teeth. All 4 of the baby teeth AND all 4 of the adult teeth that were grown in about half way.

I would just keep an eye on his baby teeth. While it isn't "common" for them to need pulled, it can happen. Personally I wouldn't worry about it at his age. UNLESS it is affecting his adult teeth.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

So are you saying the baby teeth are there, and so are the adult teeth? I have seen this before and it is refered to as shark teeth, yes the babies would have to be pulled.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Give your pup some fresh raw knucklebones to knaw on. 
In April, my uncle had an Irish Setter pup~ the vet suggested removing a baby tooth. This was going to be a showdog, so he wanted to be sure the adult teeth were in alignment as they came in. 
The breeder said to wait. 
The vet was adamant on pulling it. Sedated the pup and he ended up dying...then went on to say the dog had a heart defect! 
After the necropsy, it ended up that the dog was over anesthetised(sp?), his heart was fine.

RIP Rain.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dogs have sported multiple canines when they are small. As the adult teeth keep coming in, they have always fallen out. At 6 months my pup just lost his canines.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlGive your pup some fresh raw knucklebones to knaw on.
> In April, my uncle had an Irish Setter pup~ the vet suggested removing a baby tooth. This was going to be a showdog, so he wanted to be sure the adult teeth were in alignment as they came in.
> The breeder said to wait.
> The vet was adamant on pulling it. Sedated the pup and he ended up dying...then went on to say the dog had a heart defect!
> ...


That's horrible. Was any legal action taken? Poor dog...


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

My vet wanted to pull our Dakota's baby teeth when she was spayed @ 6 months. A few days later those baby teeth fell out on their own.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411So are you saying the baby teeth are there, and so are the adult teeth? I have seen this before and it is refered to as shark teeth, yes the babies would have to be pulled.


The pup in question just turned 5 months old. Unless the baby teeth are causing problems for the adult teeth, there is no need to have them pulled yet. As long as the teeth aren't affecting the adult teeth, I would give him another 30 days or so for them to come out on their own.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Raising Benny is just like being a mom, with all the joys, fears, worries and fun! I thought when my four kids grew up I'd be done worrying about teeth other than mine! At least with the kids I did not have to wait for an ear to go up and a testicle to come down!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Five months old is too young to worry about his teeth. Teething happens on average between 4 and 6 months old. I'd give him at least another month before even considering taking further action, and if necessary, discuss it with your vet at that time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Stephanie17s
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: onyx'girlGive your pup some fresh raw knucklebones to knaw on.
> ...


I believe the vet paid the breeder something so my uncle could replace his pup, it could have been a co-ownership, not sure. The breeder was livid, and my Uncle and Aunt heartbroken. They now have Clancy.


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

Our little Yorkie (all 4.5lbs of him!) only lost 1 of his canines. We were going to have the rest yanked, but found out it was going to cost as much as he did (a little over $1000) and that it wasn't something that was harmful to him because he's a little guy. Vet said if it was big dog like our shepherds, then he would reccomend pulling them because it can hazardous.

I didn't ask why though since Luc lost all his..


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomFive months old is too young to worry about his teeth. Teething happens on average between 4 and 6 months old. I'd give him at least another month before even considering taking further action, and if necessary, discuss it with your vet at that time.


x2

One of Rookie's puppy canines (his last puppy tooth) hung in there until the adult canine was almost 100% in. A rough game of tug with the floss rope was all it took.


----------

